# invisible browsing



## mfaridi (Nov 18, 2009)

Can I have invisible browsing in FreeBSD ?
Can I do this with install package ?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2009)

What do you mean by "invisible browsing"?


----------



## mfaridi (Nov 18, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "invisible browsing"?



If i search internet and use internet nobody can detect me ane recognize me
I think in windows we have some program like this


----------



## SirDice (Nov 18, 2009)

Use tor and turn on private browsing in Firefox. Other then that you will always be traceable.


----------



## expl (Nov 18, 2009)

Use non-transparent proxy or http://anonymouse.org


----------



## vivek (Nov 20, 2009)

tor is good as long as it is done via trusted parties. Tor is also open to attack if someone can watch both ends of a user's connection. Wikipedia article has more info.


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

perhaps security/tor


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 29, 2009)

also I suggest you use http://www.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/scraper.htm inseatd of google

google keeps track of everything you do. scroogle, deletes it's logs after 48h (at least they claim so)


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 1, 2009)

Also... today I got totally fed-up with Google being default search engine... in fact I don't use it no more...

to change default search engine (which is s***i** google) in firefox:
open new tab
in location bar type *about:config*, to get to firefox configuration.
then in filter type: keyword

you can disable default search engine if you set *keyword.enable* to *false*

Or you can change default engine in *keyword.URL* I changed it to
https://eu.ixquick.com/do/metasearch.pl?query=
same without ssl:
https://eu.ixquick.com/do/metasearch.pl?query=

I started to like ixquick

If you want to change it to scroogle:
http://www.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/nbbw.cgi?q=

or scroogle with ssl:
https://ssl.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/nbbwssl.cgi?q=

or to scroogle using anonymouse.org
http://anonymouse.org/cgi-bin/anon-www.cgi/http://www.scroogle.org/cgi-bin/nbbw.cgi?q=

or cuil:
http://www.cuil.com/search?q=

all search mentioned above have quite good privacy policy... you should still read it....

I like ixquick


----------



## SIFE (Dec 2, 2009)

use VPN (PPPTP):
http://www.UltraVPN.fr
http://www.PacketiX.net
ItsHidden.com


----------



## graudeejs (Dec 6, 2009)

Search plugins for firefox:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=9059


----------

